# Thats What She Said



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 13, 2008)

hmmm...not sure if the title is appropriate 
(if you have any suggestions, i would love to hear them!)

i guess you could call this a spinoff of mthrnite's "GO ASK YER MTHR" topic cept a bit differenter (not a word, i knoww)
its basically the Dear Abby thing cept with me as the erm so-called "professional"
like an 'advice' section of a magazine

so you can PM me the questions (you might want to sign off with a pseudonym though) or email them to me @ [email protected] if you want it to be anonymous or something. you can also post the questions here, but then it wont have that surprise or anonymity factor so i advise against it. the questions should have some sort of honesty and appropriate-ness. or not. ive been told i was a good listener and semigood advise giver so if you do have real problems, feel free to ask. keep in mind the questioners will be anonymous (unless they posted here)

i know you guys prob wont treat it seriously at all
but oh wells. we'll see what happens :]
it was a quick decision so im just going with the flow

if there are enough questions, ill post the section (Q & A included) in my blog every week. if not, then prob two weeks or a monthly thing

you can post comments, suggestions, thoughts, ect. here.
thanks!

-tinyt
p.s. if this works out, then ill need someone to make a banner =D


----------



## Ducky (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll make a banner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






On a side note , I think having another thread like that.. Would be useless.. and people would refer to "Go ask your mthr" Even tho.. This is a bit diffrent..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 14, 2008)

hm..well i said if this works out, then ill need a banner...
and its not looking too good :/

i wonder if i should make it so that people should just send made up random/awkward questions..


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 14, 2008)

hi have a question how do i get this girl to like me?// also how do i make sure shes a girl??/

heres a picture


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 14, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> hi have a question how do i get this girl to like me?// also how do i make sure shes a girl??/
> 
> heres a picture


-________________-
you dance in a circle waving your arms around and skipping like a little girl
then do a split and 3 backflips
then go right up to 'her' and give her a big smooch on the lips
if you cant do that, then too bad. your loss.

if you want to check
tell her to take off her pants. or skirt. or whatever she wears
and check for girl parts >.<

silly questions deserves silly answerrr


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 14, 2008)

If I ask you a silly/random/made up question, will you take the question seriously and answer it as if it was otherwise?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 14, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> If I ask you a silly/random/made up question, will you take the question seriously and answer it as if it was otherwise?


hmm. i guess it really depends on the question
i will try though..


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 14, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The question was totally random.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 14, 2008)

Will my brain be put into a jar and connected to GBAtemp and several consoles when I die.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

I've got hair growing on my palms and my eyesights failing.  What can I do to stop this?


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 14, 2008)

My penis is becoming crooked to the left. What can be causing this?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 14, 2008)

hm -.-
i am wondering whether or not to answer them here or wait a week
i dont want this to become my KYT all over again >.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 14, 2008)

So is this like BM's bad advice except you won't get banned for it?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 14, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> So is this like BM's bad advice except you won't get banned for it?


maybe...
cept i wont make it THAT ridiculous..


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 14, 2008)

Is TrolleyDave a man in a womens body, or a evil space worm who has come to destroy us all?


----------



## The Teej (Aug 14, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> My penis is becoming crooked to the left. What can be causing this?



That's called growing up. It's natural.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

My penis doesn't bend to the left.  Am I normal?


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 14, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> My penis doesn't bend to the left.  Am I normal?


No, you are a freak


----------



## Tanas (Aug 14, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> My penis is becoming crooked to the left. What can be causing this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he isn't the one with the crooked knob.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> CorruptJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao!


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 14, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> My penis is becoming crooked to the left. What can be causing this?


Mine too, except mine's going to the right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also have a mutant penis, when I look at it I want to barf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: yes I know, too much information. Altho I know the name of the medical "problem" (if you want to call it that, not really a problem) so if ya want to know


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> CorruptJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a lesbian trapped in a mans body?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 14, 2008)

How do I achieve a larger bra size?


----------



## JPH (Aug 14, 2008)

where's the female robodave?


----------



## Maktub (Aug 14, 2008)

So I heard you can make some of the liquids produced by your body (such as that one the penis will throw when excited) smell better. What about poo? Can it be made of a more agreeful scent to the public?

Thankful,

-Maktub.


----------



## Ducky (Aug 14, 2008)

O.O you guys cant take the thread serously.. I'll ask a serious question for a change.

DO YOU LIKE WAFFLES?! .. Nah im kidding..

I have a friend , which is a girl and I really like her , The thing.. Is she doesnt want me as a boyfriend , and I think I love her.. Yet it doesnt hurt me to know we cant be together.
What should I do?

I have a friend who is depressed from having his girlfriend dumping him.. How can I cheer him up?


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 15, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> CorruptJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Mines not really crooked, but I heard it happens when you jack off too much.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 15, 2008)

do you want to be best friends on msn?


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 15, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> O.O you guys cant take the thread serously.. I'll ask a serious question for a change.
> 
> DO YOU LIKE WAFFLES?! .. Nah im kidding..
> 
> ...



kill yourself lol


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 15, 2008)

Has this topic failed yet?


----------



## PBC (Aug 15, 2008)

Are you sure I can't take a ton of painkillers and drink at the same time???

Is it because you don't want me to have fun?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think so


----------



## Prophet (Aug 15, 2008)

[A good intentioned 15 year old girl trying to start a "Dear Annie" topic] 
*+ *
[A forum filled predominantly with adolescent males]

* =* [A thread about penises]


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 15, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> [A good intentioned 15 year old girl trying to start a "Dear Annie" topic]
> *+ *
> [A forum filled predominantly with adolescent males]
> 
> * =* [A thread about penises]



I don't see any mention of penises



also cocks


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 15, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> I don't see any mention of penises
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

They made me say it.


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> They made me say it.


Yeah you're so innocent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100...0&p=1341147


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes but you see, erm, well it's like this, there was this big guy see and uhm... Quick look over there. *runs away sharpish*


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 15, 2008)

My left testicle is notably larger than my right. its been that way since i was... 13?.


----------



## Gore (Aug 15, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> My left testicle is notably larger than my right. its been that way since i was... 13?.


Dude.........I'm really sorry......
You have cancer.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 15, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 15, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I don't really talk about my penis to anyone except my girlfriend


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 16, 2008)

*Dear Tinyt,*
*I'm a very shy guy, what should I do?*





























*Bander*


----------



## Gore (Aug 16, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix't


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 17, 2008)

meh.

EP 1 is out btw
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=101050


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

Will Nintendo ever announce/release:
1. Metroid Dread
2. If not, _A_ new metroid game for DS
3. A sequal to Phantom Hourglass
4. A remake of metroid 2
5. A remake of classic zelda one and two
6. A mario game WITHOUT multiplayer


Now for non-serious questions.

Will they ever get rid of bush?
What do you think of my kick-ass sig/s?


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 18, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> [A good intentioned 15 year old girl trying to start a "Dear Annie" topic]
> *+ *
> [A forum filled predominantly with adolescent males]
> 
> * =* [A thread about penises]


You sir, win the internets.  But I'm too lazy to find a good pic for you.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, you fail the internets. But I'm glad to find a good pic.














































And last but not least:


----------

